# ADA Aquascaping Video



## Tim Harrison (6 May 2014)

Not sure whether this is a re-post, and I suspect many have seen it already, but I thought it was worth posting just in case. A masterclass in layout design and technique...


----------



## TOO (6 May 2014)

I haven't seen this before. Say what you want about Amano, but he is in a league of his own. The emersed set-up at the end is very nice...now I am thinking...

Thomas


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 May 2014)

Know what you mean; those scapes are totally inspirational. The video also demonstrates aquascaping basics including the three basic shaped compositions, triangular, convex and concave, and is perhaps a good complement to Georges three part series on the same.


----------



## Alastair (7 May 2014)

I think this was posted somewhere on here not long ago but dammed if I could find but still fantastic to watch the masters at work again. I've never been able to get bolbitus that green.


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 May 2014)

It would be so cool to be able to use just any plant in any amount and fully grown as he does....


----------



## parotet (9 May 2014)

Martin in China said:


> It would be so cool to be able to use just any plant in any amount and fully grown as he does....


Yes, it is amazing how he uses probably 20 fully grown wabi kusa for filling the background of a tank... oh man, in my LFS this stuff is 25 euros/piece! I miss more technical information for each setup. I mean, it is wonderful to see he designs, how he plants, etc. but in some setups the most valuable information would be know how he deals with good flow. I can see very deep and complex underwater landscapes in huge tanks where distribution might be a nightmare and co2 is not probably released via pollen glass, etc.

Jordi


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 May 2014)

indeed, Jordi......would be helpful to see all the technical stuff that is going on in and among such a tank


----------



## Edvet (9 May 2014)

I'm quite sure there are people in this forum who could create scapes  on the same level as he does, given the same facilities as he has.


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 May 2014)

There are even people here that do this already...even without those facilities....just takes a bit longer and takes more planing


----------

